# Glasgow home birth



## Bananashake

Hello! Has anyone had or planning a home birth in Glasgow? How did you arrange it and did you meet resistance from medical staff? Thank you :flower:


----------



## Bournefree

Didn't want to read and run - sorry I'm not in glasgow
Have you found any in the birth stories?
XxX


----------



## Jenniflower

HIYA!!! I'm not in Glasgow, I'm in East Kilbride. But my Hypno Practitioner lives in Glasgow (Muirend) and she seemed to get on fine with her water home birth. Mind you she may see a different set of community midwives than you. 


You shouldn't meet any resistance though at all. If you do they're not doing their job. Let me know if you need any help or advice. Or if you're looking for a Hypno class I'll totally give you her number because she was fantastic!


----------



## Bananashake

Thank you. We've just signed up for the hypnobirthing... hopefully that way it won't matter so much where we have the baby!:thumbup:


----------



## Janiepops

Hey I'm East Kilbride too, but have heard all good stories from Glasgow home birthing Mummies :thumbup: It will be the same as any area I guess, there will be some midwives who try and 'coax' you out of it, or don't seem very supportive, but 9 out of 10 times you will find a great amount of support and encouragement to have the birth you choose.
Good luck! xx


----------



## Jane77

Hi there

I'm in Glasgow and am planning a homebirth, I've only just decided to go for it (I'm 32 weeks). I had 'homebirth' written as one of my questions in the back of my blue book, I wasn't going to even ask my midwife about it because I didn't think it would be an option (this is my first baby). When the midwife saw I'd written it down she asked me about it and arranged for a midwife from the homebirth team to call me, which she did, the next day. I asked if she could come to our flat for a chat as I also wanted to show her how little room we have! She came over last Friday and I got to ask her all my questions with my husband there too. She was absolutely brilliant and gave me loads of time and loads of information. She also gave me the phone number of another girl in the local area who just had a homebirth so I'm going to call her to ask how she got on (it was her first birth too). I expected resistance but the midwives couldn't have been more supportive and helpful, I'm really excited and so impressed at the level of care. 

The midwife explained that there's a small team of 3 midwives who attend homebirths so I have a high chance of getting 'my' midwife when I go into labour. I also found this quite comforting as I've got a few weeks to get to know her now rather than going in to hospital and having different midwives.

I'm in the East End of Glasgow (Dennistoun). Where are you?

Hope that helps. Just let me know if I can answer any other questions.

Good luck! xx


----------



## Bananashake

Hi Jane

Ooh - that's great. Fab to hear that you're having a supportive experience so far and that it's possible for first timers.

This is also my first baby (I'm 27 wks). Had an antenatal apt yesterday and the midwife has promised to refer me to the home birth team for a chat. Quite excited about it but still keeping the options open.

The midwife expressed surprise that I hadn't brought it up earlier - but the last time I asked a midwife if I could talk about birth plans she said 'oh, that'll be covered in your antenatal classes' and no one has ever mentioned that home birth could be an option...

We're west - near the university, in a flat.

Let me know how you get on and what your plans are! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jane77

Hi Bananashake,

I'm sorry I haven't been on here for ages! How are you getting on with your homebirth plans? Hope you're getting plenty of support.

I've got my 'La Bassine' pool now, hoping to practice getting it up and running in the next few days. Are you getting a pool?

Hope you're getting on well.

xx


----------



## lisabee

I am having a homebirth as there is now a "Home Birth Team" consisting of 5 MW's!!!!!

Seen mine at home today as she had to do a risk assessment and tell me what was gonna happen etc

Jane 77 wonder if your one of the girls that are scedhuled to go before me!!

My MW said I had 4 girls in front of me as I was concerned that she wouldnt get here if another lady went into labour but she assured me that with 5 MW someone would be here 

Kinda excited :)


----------



## APmama

Hi, i'm in the west end of Glasgow too and had a home water birth with my LO. It was a long hard (26 hour) back labour, and in hindsight i would've done some things differently, however at least i managed 100% natural and had the water birth i wanted. It was really lovely being able to go and get in bed after and snuggle! If you have any questions or want any tips just let me know :)


----------



## Bananashake

Hello all - sorry for no replies, haven't been on here in aaages.

Have registered with home birth team (very happy about decision) and hoping for a home water birth very soon... Fingers and toes crossed! :winkwink:


----------

